# Verzweiflung unter Windows XP



## Huan Sen (7. August 2003)

Gibt es besondere Probleme bei der Installation von Apache unter Windows XP? Wir sind da ziemlich verzeifelt, haben es erfolgreich installiert, es läuft auch ("running") und in der Konfiguration haben wir u.a. "ServerName localhost" eingetragen.

Trotzdem: Geben wir im Browser "localhost" ein, kommt nur "Seite nicht gefunden".

Sorry für diese Anfängerfrage, über die Suche haben wir nichts gefunden.

Wir haben Apache übrigens auf einem Win2000-Rechner ohne Probleme installiert und gestartet.


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. August 2003)

Im Windows Verzeichnis müßte sich eine Datei befinden, die "hosts" heißt.
Darin muß eingetragen werden wohin "localhost" resolved werden soll.

Also:
localhost      127.0.0.1

Aber die Datei sollte selbsterklärend sein.
Evtl. gibt es auch eine Beispiel-Datei die "hosts.sam" heißt.

Ändern, Speichern - Danach sollte es laufen!


----------



## webjumper (25. August 2003)

Versuch vorher erstmal in er Internetverbindung die Proxyeinstellung einzustellen und die lokale Adresse localhost einzustellen.
Wenn nicht versuch das oben angegebene. Host eintragen 
Eine Hilfe bietet auch Windows-Netwerke 
hier


----------

